# Codificador Estereo Con El PC



## djchinomix (Nov 3, 2007)

Bueno amigos del foro, el otro dia buscando en la red algun codificador de estereo simple de armar encontre esto. Un programa que genera la señal MPX para el transmisor con la tarjeta de sonido del pc. Esta tarjeta debe tener un samplerate de 192 KHz para que funcione.
Esto lo saque de la pagina http://www.diffusionsoftware.com .
Tambien hay un programa que genera estereo y RDS a la vez pero ese hay que comprarlo.

Bueno aca dejo el programa y un pequeño manual de su uso.

Ojala les sirva.


----------



## joakiy (Nov 4, 2007)

¡Ufff eso si que es la caña!. Lo malo es que hacen falta dos tarjetas de sonido muy específicas. A ver quien es el primero que lo prueba y nos da sus impresiones.


----------



## Dano (Nov 4, 2007)

Yo intenté pero mi Sound Blaster Live 5.1 no puede con ello.

Saludos


----------



## radiomixer (Nov 6, 2007)

Que tal, yo tengo una placa de sonido sound blaster live 5.1 , me genero estereo pero mete como un zumbido de fondo, es muy fuerte y molesta, así que opte por eliminar el programa y seguir en mono, saludos.


----------



## djchinomix (Nov 7, 2007)

radiomixer dijo:
			
		

> Que tal, yo tengo una placa de sonido sound blaster live 5.1 , me genero estereo pero mete como un zumbido de fondo, es muy fuerte y molesta, así que opte por eliminar el programa y seguir en mono, saludos.



A lo mejor juntaste los dos lados (R y L) de la tarjeta al transmisor, tambien el stereo siempre suena con ruido (eso es por los reseptores), tienes que fijarte tambien que la tarjeta no escuche a si misma y fijarte en las opciones de pre enfasis.
Bueno te digo esto por si se te olvido algo de esto cuando la probaste.
saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Nov 7, 2007)

si a alguien le funciona bien de el nombre de su tarjeta de sonido porfa.


----------



## djboofer (Jul 20, 2008)

Miren, yo proble el programa y funciona super bien, eso si, el esquema que pongo a continuacion no lo he probado, pero por logica deberia funcionar...
jeje

Saludos desde CHILE


----------



## galgo933 (Ene 4, 2010)

HolA!  si asi como esquematiza djboofer,        andar anda,  pero a mi me sucedia(digo *POR*q*UE* solo lo probé) q*UE* se me quedaba sin audio en determinado momento,          precisas una tarjeta de audio c*O*n un sampler d*E* 192khz para q*UE* ademas d*E*l piloto salga el mpx,       probe c*O*n la q*UE* tengo es una  "audigy soundblaster 24bit advanced hd 7.1"    configurando la onboard como entrada y esta otra como salida.
 Me quedo al final  c*O*n un codificador armado y bien ajustado, es mejor lo segundo que lo primero,  lo primero es para la vista, lo segundo es para los oidos. si se puede las dos cosas mejor jejee..    salu2


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 5, 2010)

Yo he usado Airomate en su versión de prueba y decir que es lo mejor de lo mejor, sinceramente, con la tarjeta de sonido del Acer aspire 1400 he conseguido generar estéreo pero no RDS. Hay que tener en cuenta que la señal piloto no sea elevada (saldrá un soplido) o como muy bien ha dicho djchinomix, que el ordenador no se escuche a sí mismo.

Edito: La entrada de señal (como el micrófono o la entrada línea) debe de ser estéreo, por ahora, señal piloto, hay.

Saludos.


----------



## andreiu (Ene 8, 2010)

hola.lo malo de este programa es que la senal que genera no es estero en realidad.lo unico que hace el prgrama es de incenderte el piloto de estero.mi opinion


----------



## Dano (Ene 9, 2010)

andreiu dijo:


> hola.lo malo de este programa es que la senal que genera no es estero en realidad.lo unico que hace el prgrama es de incenderte el piloto de estero.mi opinion



Para evitar futuras confusiones, estoy usando actualmente el airomate y codifica perfecto con una M-audio audiophile 192, a mi gusto codifica a una calidad profesional comparable con cualquier Fm grande.

Saludos


----------



## herx_goth (Mar 6, 2010)

el provado el airomate con mi tarjeta integrada de sonido 

el airomate funciona pero solo me genera una señal de 19 khz pero no sepatracion tampoco genera stereo ...... le mete mucho sonido


----------



## zxeth (Mar 6, 2010)

si mal no recuerdo con el winamp se podia hacer una radio. Ademas yo les diria que no se metan en frecuencias no pagas ya que les cae el gobierno y a pagar la multa , es muy peligroso economigamente hacerce una estacion de radio casera ya que el aire de radio no siempre es gratis


----------



## Dano (Mar 13, 2010)

Probado el Airomate con una M-Audio Delta 1010lt funciona perfecto pero sin RDS, aunque para que funcione tengo que forzar el sampleo porque se baja >.< :enfadado:

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 16, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> si mal no recuerdo con el winamp se podia hacer una radio. Ademas yo les diria que no se metan en frecuencias no pagas ya que les cae el gobierno y a pagar la multa , es muy peligroso economigamente hacerce una estacion de radio casera ya que el aire de radio no siempre es gratis


Y eso que tiene que ver con el codificador?


----------



## marian27 (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola chicos no merece la pena utilizar un software cuando lo puedes tener ya integrado en el mismo transmisor yo lo he hecho y me ha salido el minitransmisor belkin tunecast con su lineal de 2w por menos de 30 euros y va de maravilla tiene estabilidad y lo mas importante codifica stereo y si que se nota la separacion yo le movia el balance y yba muy bien.Para mas informacion pasaos por aqui  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/280275/


----------



## ideinsj (Abr 23, 2010)

djchinomix dijo:


> si a alguien le funciona bien de el nombre de su tarjeta de sonido porfa.


 Hola: yo use la tarjeta onboard de audio (C-Media), pero le agregue una VAC (Virtual audio Cable)...Que te vaya bien!!!


----------



## Paulino77 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola. Quiero usar este programa pero el cable que sale de la tarjeta de sonido a 192 KHz es estéreo y la entrada del transmisor es Mono (BNC-F). ¿Qué hago entonces?  Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Dano (Jun 30, 2010)

Paulino77 dijo:


> Hola. Quiero usar este programa pero el cable que sale de la tarjeta de sonido a 192 KHz es estéreo y la entrada del transmisor es Mono (BNC-F). ¿Qué hago entonces?  Gracias por adelantado.



Cualquiera de los dos canales de salida (L R) emite la señal MPX, elijes uno y le colocas un coaxial hasta el transmisor.


----------



## Paulino77 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Cualquiera de los dos canales de salida (L R) emite la señal MPX, elijes uno y le colocas un coaxial hasta el transmisor.



Gracias Dano. Pero hay algo que aún sigo sin entender bien porque soy muy novato en esto. Al transmisor le llega la señal MPX a través de uno de los canales del estéreo que salen de la tarjeta de sonido de 192 KHz y que conecto a través de una entrada MPX del transmisor. Hasta aquí de acuerdo. Pero ¿y la señal de audio? O sea, ¿por dónde va la emisión normal? ¿Hay que llevar el audio al transmisor desde otra tarjeta de sonido por otra entrada del transmisor? ¿O en la señal MPX va todo mezclado (el estéreo + el RDS + el audio normal)? ¿Cómo va esto? Disculpa mi ignorancia en este asunto. Un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2010)

Claro, la salida MPX incluye el audio mono para receptores sin estereo, la señal piloto (19kHZ para encender el stereo si tiene), la señal multiplexada L-R a 38kHz que es el estereo en si, y la señal multiplexada del RDS a 57kHz.

Saludos


----------



## Paulino77 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Claro, la salida MPX incluye el audio mono para receptores sin estereo, la señal piloto (19kHZ para encender el stereo si tiene), la señal multiplexada L-R a 38kHz que es el estereo en si, y la señal multiplexada del RDS a 57kHz.
> 
> Saludos



 Creo que lo he entendido. Entonces si mi transmisor es éste:  

http://img294.imageshack.us/i/transmittera.jpg/ 

 tendría que llevar un cable desde uno de los canales que salen de la tarjeta de sonido 192 KHz (por ejemplo, el derecho R) a la entrada MPX (BNC-F) del transmisor. Y ya con eso tendría, si he configurado bien el Airomate, tanto el estéreo como el RDS en el transmisor.  

Gracias. A ver si cuando me ponga manos a la obra no me surgen más dudas.  

Un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Jul 1, 2010)

y que tal resultado en cuanto a audio dá el Airomate?

Los resultados son de buena calidad?

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2010)

Paulino77 dijo:


> Creo que lo he entendido. Entonces si mi transmisor es éste:
> 
> http://img294.imageshack.us/i/transmittera.jpg/
> 
> ...



Exacto 

La codificación y procesamiento de la señal en una pc a mi parecer es superior a todos los coders que armé (armé varios).
Una buena interface de sonido te garantiza un sonido claro, sin espurias.
Una Juli@ o M-Audio Audiophile de 192kHz fueron las que me dieron mejor resultado, esto me indicó que la calidad del sonido va a depender directamente del precio que pagaré por la interface. (Unos 200 dólares aproximandamente).
Y aunque parece un poco caro no lo es tanto, se amortiza facilmente.

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jul 1, 2010)

Dano ¿tienes el veronica verdad?

¿Le has quitado la red lc que tiene a la entrada de audio o te ha bastado con desconectar el puente de preénfasis?

S2


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2010)

Si, tengo el verónica pero sin el PLL (me daba paja armarlo...)

No veo ninguna red LC, hay una red RC (pre-énfasis) pero no lo toqué, lo que yo hice fue inyectar el MPX en la base de TR1 con capacitor de por medio (para desacoplar), tené en cuenta que hay que tener la ganancia de la PC bastante baja si entras con el MPX en ese punto.

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jul 1, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Si, tengo el verónica pero sin el PLL (me daba paja armarlo...)
> 
> No veo ninguna red LC, hay una red RC (pre-énfasis) pero no lo toqué, lo que yo hice fue inyectar el MPX en la base de TR1 con capacitor de por medio (para desacoplar), tené en cuenta que hay que tener la ganancia de la PC bastante baja si entras con el MPX en ese punto.
> 
> Saludos




Cierto, se me han ido los dedos y no se por que he escrito LC...  El calor me está derritiendo hasta los dedos y el cerebelo


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> Cierto, se me han ido los dedos y no se por que he escrito LC...  El calor me está derritiendo hasta los dedos y el cerebelo



Por aquí esta el invierno a 20 grados, una noche muy linda  .

Estaría bueno que el estudio estuviera a 20º pero hace un calor terrible....:enfadado::enfadado:

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Jul 2, 2010)

Creo que voy a buscar una tarjeta de 192 K y probar el Airomate. El proyecto del MPX con RC4200 lo voy a tener que abandonar muy a mi pesar, pues no localizo el chip. Dinero tirado, ya sólo me faltaba ese integrado.   ...Así, que me vengo a éste hilo 

Otra cosa, amigos. Despejadme las dudas, para algunas cosas lo tengo todo clarisimo, pero para otras soy muy corto:

Con el mismo pc puedo, poner música (Winamp por ejemplo) y generar el MPX con el stereo coder.
para ello puedo usar una tarjeta de sonido normal (musica) y otra de 192K para multiplexar...?

Parece ser que con la misma tarjeta se pueden hacer las dos cosas, pero yo prefiero hacerlo con Hardware por separado.

¿Hasta ahí, todo bien?

Saludos.


----------



## andreiu (Jul 3, 2010)

hola.para utilizar la misma tarjeta de sonido para las dos cosas te va hacer falta un programa que se llama virtual cable.un saludo


----------



## Dano (Jul 3, 2010)

Se puede hacer digital con virtual cable (entre el winamp y el airomate), o se puede hacer por fuera.
Por ejemplo: por la tarjeta on-board sacas el sonido del winamp que luego lo introductes por la entrada de linea de la tarjeta de 192kHz, y luego de la salida de ésta directo al transmisor (en lo posible con coaxial).

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Jul 3, 2010)

Claro como el agua.

Gracias.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 13, 2010)

creo que existe algo un poco mas facil que lo que hayan hecho ustedes. a mi me pasa lo mismo con el airomate y no se como solucionarlo. mejor comprense un transmisor fm de auto, desde alli inyectan el audio de la radio y luego en un receptor de fm (estereo por supuesto) le conectan un cable que tenga en un extremo la ficha de 3.5mm y en el otro dos fichas RCA (es importante que sea estereo!). la ficha de 3.5mm se conecta a la salida de auriculares y las fichas estereo RCA (que son 2) sus vivos (parte metalica CENTRAL de la ficha) se conectan uno a la entrada del transmisor fm y el otro a tierra. NO CONECTA LA TIERRA DEL AUDIO DEL CABLE! sino no hay stereo. con esta pequeña modificacion rescataremos la señal piloto de 19khz del transmisor de mp3 y ademas la señal codificada de 38khz. si el emisor de mp3 trae rds, seguramente tambien la radio lo retransmitirá y saldra lo que diga en el tx. OJO que el receptor debe estar en modo STEREO, por que si esta en mono, este metodo será en vano. tambien el receptor debe estar sintonizado a la frecuencia del transmisor de fm mp3, sino retransmitirá el audio  de otras emisoras en estereo, y eso es fomentar a las otras radios y no la nuestra. 

Saludos desde chile!


----------



## joakiy (Jul 13, 2010)

mumish13 dijo:


> creo que existe algo un poco mas facil que lo que hayan hecho ustedes. a mi me pasa lo mismo con el airomate y no se como solucionarlo. mejor comprense un transmisor fm de auto, desde alli inyectan el audio de la radio y luego en un receptor de fm (estereo por supuesto) le conectan un cable que tenga en un extremo la ficha de 3.5mm y en el otro dos fichas RCA (es importante que sea estereo!). la ficha de 3.5mm se conecta a la salida de auriculares y las fichas estereo RCA (que son 2) sus vivos (parte metalica CENTRAL de la ficha) se conectan uno a la entrada del transmisor fm y el otro a tierra. NO CONECTA LA TIERRA DEL AUDIO DEL CABLE! sino no hay stereo. con esta pequeña modificacion rescataremos la señal piloto de 19khz del transmisor de mp3 y ademas la señal codificada de 38khz. si el emisor de mp3 trae rds, seguramente tambien la radio lo retransmitirá y saldra lo que diga en el tx. OJO que el receptor debe estar en modo STEREO, por que si esta en mono, este metodo será en vano. tambien el receptor debe estar sintonizado a la frecuencia del transmisor de fm mp3, sino retransmitirá el audio  de otras emisoras en estereo, y eso es fomentar a las otras radios y no la nuestra.
> 
> Saludos desde chile!



¿Y no tienes ruidos de alterna?


----------



## Paulino77 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola de nuevo. Sigo peleándome con la tarjeta de sonido que al parecer se resiste a generar el RDS y mete algún ruido. Quisiera preguntar una cosa. Si al final desistiera de usar el Airomate, ¿podría conectar simplemente el audio (L & R) que sale de la mesa de sonido a la entrada MPX del transmisor para emitir en Mono? ¿Funcionaría el transmisor con una señal de audio normal por la entrada MPX, o tendría que convertirla a MPX de alguna manera?  Gracias.


----------



## Dano (Jul 25, 2010)

La señal MPX incluye la componente mono 

No hay problema en conectar el audio en la entrada MPX


----------



## Paulino77 (Jul 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias. Entonces en este caso uniría el L y el R del audio en el conector BNC que se conecta al transmisor para hacer la señal Mono. ¿Qué cable aconsejarías para esto? ¿Un coaxial o uno de audio normal?  un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Jul 25, 2010)

Claro L+R, na cable de audio normal, es audiofrecuencia no vale la pena gastar en coaxil.


----------



## Paulino77 (Jul 25, 2010)

OK. Duda resuelta.  Gracias.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola Paulino, la señal compuesta sale por el mismo conector, lo otro si quieres usar el zararadio y el generador stereo por soft lo mas cómodo es que consigas el virtual audio cable, este soft hace especies de "puentes virtuales" entre distintos programas. saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola amigo Dano,una consulta;¿Qué tipo de codificador estéreo el que te ha dado mejores resultados?eso si sin contar a los que utilizan tarjetas para PC y software.Gracias por la respuesta.Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 15, 2010)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola amigo Dano,una consulta;¿Qué tipo de codificador estéreo el que te ha dado mejores resultados?eso si sin contar a los que utilizan tarjetas para PC y software.Gracias por la respuesta.Saludos



http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm

Este lo tengo armado con un veronica sin pll, lo armé para usarlo de Link pero nunca se uso, lo tengo guardado.

El sonido es bastante bueno, el esquema es bastante elaborado pero mantiene la simpleza. Si tienes algún ecualizador de calidad se podría evitar armar el pasabanda que incluye el coder, que aunque no ahorramos mucho, son algunos ICs.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 16, 2010)

por lo que leo parece que funciona, voy a probarlo en breve y dejo comentarios


----------



## Paulino77 (Oct 6, 2010)

¡Al fin di con la tarjeta de sonido correcta! Esas tarjetas integradas en la placa no son muy buenas o yo no he tenido suerte. Lo curioso es que en teoría permiten 24Bits/192KHz pero es falso. Deben de tener algún filtro a la salida que no deja pasar en el MPX la señal del RDS. Era todo un quebradero de cabeza porque también me generaba un falso estéreo. Aunque se me encendía el piloto del estéreo en verdad comprobaba con los auriculares que la señal seguía siendo mono. Muy pocas tarjetas en el mercado logran 24Bits/192KHz auténticos aunque las vendan como tales. Las Asus Xonar sí que funcionan. Comprobado. Dan un sonido muy limpio y profesional y el RDS funciona muy bien. Sin problemas. Puedo decir que el resultado del estéreo con la Asus Xonar me parece aún más profesional que con un generador estéreo con filtros DSP. Realmente me ha sorprendido la calidad de estas tarjetas de 24 Bits.  Jazminrojo, estoy usando dos ordenadores ahora. Uno con el Zararadio que pasa por la mesa de mezclas y de ahí va el cable a la entrada de la Asus Xonar en el otro ordenador. En la salida de la Asus tengo el cable hacia el transmisor por la entrada MPX. De esta manera no necesito el VAC, aunque gracias por la sugerencia.  Un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Oct 6, 2010)

Paulino77 dijo:


> ¡Al fin di con la tarjeta de sonido correcta! Esas tarjetas integradas en la placa no son muy buenas o yo no he tenido suerte. Lo curioso es que en teoría permiten 24Bits/192KHz pero es falso. Deben de tener algún filtro a la salida que no deja pasar en el MPX la señal del RDS. Era todo un quebradero de cabeza porque también me generaba un falso estéreo. Aunque se me encendía el piloto del estéreo en verdad comprobaba con los auriculares que la señal seguía siendo mono. Muy pocas tarjetas en el mercado logran 24Bits/192KHz auténticos aunque las vendan como tales. Las Asus Xonar sí que funcionan. Comprobado. Dan un sonido muy limpio y profesional y el RDS funciona muy bien. Sin problemas. Puedo decir que el resultado del estéreo con la Asus Xonar me parece aún más profesional que con un generador estéreo con filtros DSP. Realmente me ha sorprendido la calidad de estas tarjetas de 24 Bits.  Jazminrojo, estoy usando dos ordenadores ahora. Uno con el Zararadio que pasa por la mesa de mezclas y de ahí va el cable a la entrada de la Asus Xonar en el otro ordenador. En la salida de la Asus tengo el cable hacia el transmisor por la entrada MPX. De esta manera no necesito el VAC, aunque gracias por la sugerencia.  Un saludo.



Felicitaciones por el éxito, realmente da mucha satisfacción escuchar un buen encoder, uno se siente superior a las demás emisoras 

Saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 8, 2010)

Paulino77 dijo:


> ¡Al fin di con la tarjeta de sonido correcta! Esas tarjetas integradas en la placa no son muy buenas o yo no he tenido suerte. Lo curioso es que en teoría permiten 24Bits/192KHz pero es falso. Deben de tener algún filtro a la salida que no deja pasar en el MPX la señal del RDS. Era todo un quebradero de cabeza porque también me generaba un falso estéreo. Aunque se me encendía el piloto del estéreo en verdad comprobaba con los auriculares que la señal seguía siendo mono. Muy pocas tarjetas en el mercado logran 24Bits/192KHz auténticos aunque las vendan como tales. Las Asus Xonar sí que funcionan. Comprobado. Dan un sonido muy limpio y profesional y el RDS funciona muy bien. Sin problemas. Puedo decir que el resultado del estéreo con la Asus Xonar me parece aún más profesional que con un generador estéreo con filtros DSP. Realmente me ha sorprendido la calidad de estas tarjetas de 24 Bits.  Jazminrojo, estoy usando dos ordenadores ahora. Uno con el Zararadio que pasa por la mesa de mezclas y de ahí va el cable a la entrada de la Asus Xonar en el otro ordenador. En la salida de la Asus tengo el cable hacia el transmisor por la entrada MPX. De esta manera no necesito el VAC, aunque gracias por la sugerencia.  Un saludo.




pues me alegro por ti amigo! cuando pueda lo probare! aunque yo estoy transmitiendo con un pll y me funciona bien mi encoder! pero en cuanto tenga una tarjeta profesional lo comparare!


----------



## herx_goth (Oct 10, 2010)

Paulino77 dijo:


> ¡Al fin di con la tarjeta de sonido correcta! Esas tarjetas integradas en la placa no son muy buenas o yo no he tenido suerte. Lo curioso es que en teoría permiten 24Bits/192KHz pero es falso. Deben de tener algún filtro a la salida que no deja pasar en el MPX la señal del RDS. Era todo un quebradero de cabeza porque también me generaba un falso estéreo. Aunque se me encendía el piloto del estéreo en verdad comprobaba con los auriculares que la señal seguía siendo mono. Muy pocas tarjetas en el mercado logran 24Bits/192KHz auténticos aunque las vendan como tales. Las Asus Xonar sí que funcionan. Comprobado. Dan un sonido muy limpio y profesional y el RDS funciona muy bien. Sin problemas. Puedo decir que el resultado del estéreo con la Asus Xonar me parece aún más profesional que con un generador estéreo con filtros DSP. Realmente me ha sorprendido la calidad de estas tarjetas de 24 Bits.  Jazminrojo, estoy usando dos ordenadores ahora. Uno con el Zararadio que pasa por la mesa de mezclas y de ahí va el cable a la entrada de la Asus Xonar en el otro ordenador. En la salida de la Asus tengo el cable hacia el transmisor por la entrada MPX. De esta manera no necesito el VAC, aunque gracias por la sugerencia.  Un saludo.



Felicitaciones, que bueno que te funciono..... gracias amigo, boy a buscar esa tarjeta...


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Sep 16, 2013)

no suelo hacer comentarios de este tipo en el foro pero el programa es un caño!! estoy muy sorprendido! el estéreo es genial ! !

Use la siguiente configuración:  Salgo del jazler (programa de radio) a un canal del virtual cable. Este lo ingreso al Stereo coder y de la salida de este, a la placa de pc en 24bits (194khz) 

Después gradué con auriculares el nivel de los 38khz dejándolo en 65.2%  dándome un estéreo impecable. 
Un milagro.

saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 3, 2016)

de todos los que probe de procesadores de audio este es el mejor y mas completo, se llama  MBL4 sonos4 , este es el link, www.burnill.co.uk/

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/8853549/Configurar-el-MBL4.html
aca esta como configurarlo al soft


----------



## doblebcom (May 9, 2016)

yo utilizo en mi pc la m audio audiophile 192 con el sonos 4 el esterio y el rds funcionan muy bien ni que decir con el procesador de audio...
para reproducir el audio utilizo la interfaz umc 202hd uphoria behringer.....les recomiendo hacer los ajustes de volumen tono piloto y nivel de rds con un analizador de fm queda excelente....


----------

